# Inne Dispensables??  !!HELP!!



## yoshirulz (Jul 18, 2005)

Have bottle of unknown origin.  It appears to be from around the turn of the century.  It has an unusual shape:  it is almost horseshoe shaped.  It has uneven and rough seams, thick and thin spots and an unsmooth surface.  The glass is very thick.  It has "INNE DISPENSABLES" on the bottom of the bottle.  The mouth of the bottle is very thick and the seams do not match up with the bottle seams.  It is corked and sealed with a very thick clear rubbery substance.  It contains a milky pearlescent "soapy" thick liquid.  I have more pictures, but this one shows the whole bottle.  Thanks in advance for any help you all can give.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 28, 2005)

A pic of the bottom might help identify it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## yoshirulz (Jul 30, 2005)

here's a pic of the bottom.  kinda hard to read, but it says "INNE DISPENSABLES".  no other markings.  

 thanks


----------



## yoshirulz (Aug 14, 2005)

thought i would post another pic...can anyone provide even any generic info?  i have been unable to find anything on this at all....thanks


----------



## tncgal (Aug 15, 2005)

I would say your bottle is a perfume ~ early 1900's.

 Here's another one ~ eBay perfume bottle ?

 After studying this bottle a bit further, I'm not so sure about the perfume.  Most the ones I've found, while researching, are also thick glass so I'm wondering if this held something else besides a scent.


----------



## yoshirulz (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks tncgal.....i believe that my bottle has the original contents in it.  it doesn't appear that the seal on the cork has been removed.  it is some sort of soap, bubble bath or something....thanks again


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks and sounds like scented "Bath Oil" bottle like you see in plastic bottles today. The hole in the center might have beendesigned to make the bottle easier to hold with wet or soapy hands to get the stopper in or out. Just a guess from info so far.

 Cliff


----------



## tncgal (Aug 15, 2005)

In addition to your shape, there are 2 other shapes showing in the completed auctions on eBay.  One is a crystal clear heart-shaped and the other is a set of dispensers that the seller is calling oil/vinegar. One dispenser is cobalt and the other is purple.

 This leads me to think, like Cliff, that they probably are body/hair-care related products.

 I also searched Google, and found a label company that produced a label for Inne Dispensables of Mountainview, NJ.  It was an ad showing the type of labels they can make.  A search using that town turned up zilch.  :-(

 Not much help, but at least it's something.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Nov 4, 2005)

I pick this one up at a yard sale for 5 bucks, it had sand in it, looks the same but no emboss on the bottom, just  wittle marks, I just call it  the donut bottle






[]


----------



## Caretaker maine (Nov 4, 2005)

here two more I picked up, each 5 bucks, didn't think they were worth much , just like the color and the styles


----------



## Caretaker maine (Nov 4, 2005)

and the orb, my wife calls it the Witches Orb, OOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo[]  I think it is made neat


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 5, 2005)

Believe that may well be an authentic "witch ball"...top was made for a string-tie,  so you could hang it up and ward off witches..appears sun colored amethyst...which would indicate pre-WW I....

 Red bottle looks like some of the China Imports one sees in Big Lots ...been all kinds of colored glassware and bottles floating thru Big Lots the last few years...


----------



## capsoda (Nov 21, 2005)

Some friends dug one up on a dump site we work over for two years in Pensacola,Fl. [8D] Inne Dispensables only makes womens bath products. Still in busness inMoutianside,NJ


 Warren


----------



## bikerbon (Jan 28, 2012)

I also have had a Inne bottle for a long time, which I know nothing about. Please take a look at pics. 2.  [font="georgia, times new roman, times, serif"][font="georgia, times new roman, times, serif"][font="georgia, times new roman, times, serif"][font="georgia, times new roman, times, serif"]bottom , 1st line reads INNE
  underneath that, looked to me like CISPEN SABLES, but after googgling, may be dispensable?   then the C may be a backward D.  
  Sticker on bottle says Norman Rockwell   CPC
  CONTENTS feel like water, but with a wonderful sweet scent, and there some kind of plant/herb in the watery fluid.

[/font][/font][/font][/font]


----------



## bikerbon (Jan 28, 2012)

bottom of bottle


----------

